
DDoS Attacks Will Now Be ‘Something You Only Read About in the History Books’ - jgrahamc
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59dd5q/cloudflare-ceo-ddos-attacks-will-now-be-something-you-only-read-about-in-the-history-books
======
thinkMOAR
'Reading about something in history books' implies it doesn't happen or occur
anymore.

~~~
kentonv
I think that was the point, yes.

(Though it is admittedly hyperbolic.)

